# Не выключается ноутбук

## SimonLitt

Командой shutdown -h -P now не удаётся выключить ноутбук.

После отключения файловой системы пишет "Power Down" и всё больше ничего не происходит, выключаю зажатием на несколько секунд кнопки питания.

Проблеме уже месяц проявилась сразу после установки Gentoo. Уже много чего перепробовал и экспериментировал с настройками ядра и параметры ядру передавал, всего не вспомнить, но проблему решить так и не смог.

Пожалуйста помогите.

О системе:

[list][*]Aspire E1-522

 *Quote:*   

>  # uname -a
> 
> Linux nlin 3.10.17-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Dec 7 15:23:17 FET 2013 x86_64 AMD E1-2500 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

В BIOS режим загрузки Legacy http://img.pixs.ru/storage/9/1/6/Foto0062jp_5004740_10066916.jpg Я не хочу ставить UEFI так как при этом намного сложнее настроить GRUB а я в Linux ещё новичок, но если нет выхода буду стараться, в крайнем случае создам ещё одну тему  :Very Happy: 

Скриншот проблемы:

 http://img.pixs.ru/storage/3/9/5/Foto0066jp_4426117_10067395.jpg

 http://img.pixs.ru/storage/4/2/5/Foto0067jp_2258794_10067425.jpg 

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg |grep ACPI
> 
> [   18.784875] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
> 
> [   18.829093] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci -k
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Root Complex
> 
>         Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 076b
> ...

 

----------

## Pinkbyte

Конфиг ядра предоставить не помешало бы - по нему проще судить. Пока что судя по всему - проблема с ACPI - либо оно не вкомпилено, либо отсутствует какой-то важный параметр, либо багнутый DSDT в ноутбуке(бывает и такое, да). И полный выхлоп dmesg сразу после загрузки тоже может помочь.

----------

## SimonLitt

Пытаясь решить эту проблему, обновился до ядра 3.12.5, изменений нет.

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Конфиг ядра предоставить не помешало бы - по нему проще судить. Пока что судя по всему - проблема с ACPI - либо оно не вкомпилено, либо отсутствует какой-то важный параметр, либо багнутый DSDT в ноутбуке(бывает и такое, да). И полный выхлоп dmesg сразу после загрузки тоже может помочь.

 

```
# cat /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.12.5-gentoo | grep ACPI

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set
```

Весь конфиг: http://paste.org.ru/?urfk8g

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> И полный выхлоп dmesg сразу после загрузки тоже может помочь.

 

Вот: http://paste.org.ru/?g6xcwa

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> либо багнутый DSDT в ноутбуке.

 

Это что ли?

```
cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT > dsdt.dat

iasl -d dsdt.dat
```

http://paste.org.ru/?iem61w

----------

## Pinkbyte

```
CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m 
```

Если lsmod | grep button ничего не показывает - загрузите этот модуль с помощью modprobe button и попробуйте сделать shutdown еще раз.

Если поможет - вкомпилить ACPI_BUTTON в ядро или прописать его на постоянную загрузку в /etc/conf.d/modules

----------

## SimonLitt

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m 
> ```
> ...

 

lsmod | grep button как раз показывает, что модуль загружается и без моего вмешательства:

```
# lsmod | grep butt

button                  4605  1 fglrx
```

```
# modinfo button

filename:       /lib/modules/3.12.5-gentoo/kernel/drivers/acpi/button.ko

license:        GPL

description:    ACPI Button Driver

author:         Paul Diefenbaugh

alias:          acpi*:LNXPWRBN:*

alias:          acpi*:PNP0C0C:*

alias:          acpi*:LNXSLPBN:*

alias:          acpi*:PNP0C0E:*

alias:          acpi*:PNP0C0D:*

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       3.12.5-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversion
```

----------

## Pinkbyte

А что в cat /proc/cmdline ?

----------

## SimonLitt

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> А что в cat /proc/cmdline ?

 

```
cat /proc/cmdline

BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.5-gentoo root=UUID=92c6770c-acd1-48c4-a871-cb35cee0503b ro  video=uvesafb:1366x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo snd_hda_intel.enable=0,1
```

Очень многими ACPI параметрами баловался, но ни один не помог.

----------

## seokane

Похожая проблема на ноутбуке у меня решилась откатом ядра на 3.10.41-gentoo-r1

----------

## TigerJr

HALT OR POWEROFF

       The -H option just sets the init environment variable INIT_HALT to HALT, and the -P option just sets  that  variable  to  POWEROFF.  The  shutdown

       script  that  calls  halt( :Cool:   as  the last thing in the shutdown sequence should check these environment variables and call halt( :Cool:  with the right

       options for these options to actually have any effect.  Debian 3.1 (sarge) supports this.

Попробуйте: 

/sbin/shutdown -P now

----------

